# Looking for Chopin's Piano Sonata No. 2 on String



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm trying to find a recording of Chopin's Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35 Movement III - Marche funèbre (Lento) -- commonly called "The Funeral March" -- on string. Preferably cello or bass but I'd take violin or viola.

That is one of the most well known pieces of classical music in the Western world. Even people who don't think they know any classical music recognize that one thanks to its instant association with death, doom & gloom.

Someone *has* to have recorded a transcription on strings but I can't find it. Does anyone know of one?


----------

